# i heard it all



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

ok i was outside my work enjoying the sun these 2 guys get in this honda it was gray with one windshield wiper(it was white) a big a$$ wing and those hub caps you get from Kmart they start it up it sounded alright but then he revs it up it rattled like a sob then when he was backing up there i heard it he had pu on a back up alarm i had to back in b/c i was laughing so hard


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

shit you dont even need a back up alarm you can just hear the rattlling coffee can a mile away, i went to the mall yesturday to pick up my girlfriend a gift and when i was coming home this Si was in front of me with a kicked up muffler and when it got up to about 2500 rpms the thing was loud as fuck, it sounded like he ran over a shit load of BB's with a lawnmower.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

thats about what it sounded like


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

now would you classify as that car being ricey lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you shoulda taken a picture.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

i know but i dont normally take my camera to work with me maybe i need to for days like this


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yes, that would be Rice with a capital R


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

well, i had a guy try to race me in an older BMW! its was totally stock with a fart can. it was so funny! i just pounded first and left the guy standing still! but eventually i heard the fart can and here he came! WOT and all, at least as he did the ricer fly by he didnt turn his hazards on! its just a funny thing, people thinking that fart cans make them faster!


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

98 nizmo200sx se said:


> *now would you classify as that car being ricey lol *


It cracks me up to hear how the word "Ricer" is used now. FYI, I'm a little old school and been around alot of different kinds of people in my life. Did you guys know that "ricer" was used by bikers long before the import scene ever got big? The Harley Davidson boys used to make fun of bikes from Japan calling them rice burners. You know, Honda, Yamaha, Suzuki. Which means they are making fun of the Japanese saying the bikes from Japan run on rice rather than gas. So I guess, if you are driving an import, they are all ricers. Might be a stupid point, but I thought I would share. Peace.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

:gun:


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

shit that didnt work

Hey SweetRide.... no need for the double post. Next time either fix your mistake or edit your own post. Oh, and try to keep the naughty words to a min...  TIA,


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

> Hey SweetRide.... no need for the double post. Next time either fix your mistake or edit your own post. Oh, and try to keep the naughty words to a min... TIA,




 .............ummmmm, who are you!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

oh crap, i just realized who you are. sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry, pppllllleeeeeeaaassssseeeeeee dont hurt me. oohhhhhhhhhh ppppleeeaaaasseeee!!!! forgive me......pant pant pant ok im all better now.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Myself and some fellow Nissan owners were having a Nissan meeting at my house here in central Cali and this "Honda Owner" WALKS up I stress Walks here and starts telling us about his Honda crew. How he has 2 nitrous tanks in his hatch back which okay believable, but then starts saying how one of his crew has a V12 swaped in his car and does three seconds. Three seconds of what we will never know he never defined that but you should have seen the look on our faces it was so funny.


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

That guy takes the cake! He's the king of :bs:


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

methinks i'll zip-tie a can of v8 juice to my wiper fluid reservoir, then i can tell the honda folks i gots a v-8 under my hood


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Ever heard this one.... "Man I'd love to put a 377 Stroker V8 in my (Neon, Cavalier, Focus,etc)!!!" 

Idiots


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

..."can i spoon my sentra?" (no, wait... that sounds WAY wrong... although spooning IS nice.  )

(beside honda with 17"mags and a stereo the size of houston) ..."yah, i run tens..."


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hehe... try 87 stanzas with dub dubs on em'... Man, all that wel fare money out the window! hehe...


----------

